# Enclosure Update



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

So as I posted earlier 28" isn't tall enough for an enclosure if you plan on putting the lights inside. So here is where I'm at now with my enclosure


----------



## Rhetoric (May 2, 2011)

Looks good, is this for your AA?


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, I was gonna move him in this past weekend, but ran into this snag. Hopefully I can have it ready tomorrow, and let it air out for a week or two. I need to get him out of the enclosure he is in now because water is getting into the melamine and it is swelling up pretty bad in one of the corners.


----------



## Orion (May 2, 2011)

Good job on the cage. I was just in the process of making a new 4x8 foot cage for my 3 Tegus. I drew the dimensions out and figured that it had to be 40 inches tall.


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

Yeah mine is 37.5" on the outside now.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 2, 2011)

How long has it taken you to build so far?


----------



## james.w (May 2, 2011)

I've probably spent a total of 24 hours actually working on it.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 3, 2011)

Was there another thread on more of a step-by-step kind of thing? It looks really nice, I'm thinking about building a different enclosure for my larger male, I don't think that 3.5' deep is going to be large enough if he gets anymore length on him.

Or even just like materials used or something


----------



## james.w (May 3, 2011)

No I never posted a step-by-step. I think I have one other post with pics of a couple different points of the build though. I will eventually build him a bigger cage and use this one for my Rhino.


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

Here is my cage, all finished. Just need to get the soil/sand mix and fill it up.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 6, 2011)

It looks great! Is the top going to be semi easy to take off if you have to move it? Post pics when its all moved into!


----------



## Kebechet (May 6, 2011)

james.w said:


> Here is my cage, all finished. Just need to get the soil/sand mix and fill it up.




Looks great James!  Can't wait to see it when you've got the interior worked out.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Maro1 (May 7, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> It looks great! Is the top going to be semi easy to take off if you have to move it? Post pics when its all moved into!



It shouldn't be too hard to take off. The problem will be all the "dirt" that will be in it.


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

Here it is all finished and moved into.



















[/u]


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

how did you do your window? i wanna do my tank just like that how much did it cost you and what all did you use for the tank if you dont mind me asking this question ima get started on my tank within a few day soo excited


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

I used 2x2s and 2x4 for the frame (wish I would have used all 2x4s), and 1/2" plywood. Drylok on the inside. For the doors I used 2x2s on the top and bottom with 1/4" grooved cut in them for the 1/4" glass. The glass is the same width as the 2x2s and than 2x4s on the ends to keep the glass in place. I don't really know what it cost me, I took quite a while to build it and didn't really keep track.


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

what did you use the 2x2 for? and what did you wish you use the 2x4 ?


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

The main rectangular portion and the top and bottom are 2x2s and the rest is 2x4. There are 3 2x4s on the bottom for support as well as the 2x2s on the ends.


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

what are the demainsions of your enclosure?


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

8x3.5x3


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

did you add the half a foot?


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

yeah, if you look at the completed pic and the one that is unfinished you can see where the addition was. It was a total of 9" added.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 9, 2011)

Nice enclosure. Thank you for the many ideas.


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

blackjack41 said:


> Nice enclosure. Thank you for the many ideas.



Thanks, if you build your own, learn from my mistakes. HAHAHAHA


----------



## blackjack41 (May 9, 2011)

I did and will probably be doing the lighting outside the cage. Instead of the front opening doors I used sliding glass. I will be finishing my cage tomorrow probably.


----------



## james.w (May 9, 2011)

I may switch this cage to sliding glass doors. It is much easier IMO.


----------



## blackjack41 (May 9, 2011)

I cost me $70 for the sliders, tempered glass, handles, and the showcase lock. It was easy to install, and smoother than I expected.


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

i heard sliding dooor are not that good compared to the hendged cus after time thjey mess up thats what poepl say i wanted to to glass sliding door shoud i just make one big door or two like yous? so i go around 3.5 feed if wanted to put light in like yours bro? i reallt like your enclosure goin to get the price on everything tommorrow and pobly buy it this weekend or sooner


----------

